# Weight Loss Challenge?



## Melissa426 (Jan 8, 2005)

Anybody interested in a little "competition for motivation"-type challenge to help with losing weight?
I originally started TKD as a means for increasing fitness, and though it has helped, I still am not in as good as shape as I should be, far from it in fact.
A few caveats:
1. Honor based reporting. If you get your jollies by claiming to lose 10 lbs and you actually only lost 2, please don't join.
2. NOT a substitute for sound medical advice, Please consult your physician before starting any weight loss, diet, or fitness regime, etc, etc, etc.
3. Preferably for people who need to lose 20 or more lbs.
4. Weight loss reported once a week. Everyone starts as a white belt, when you lose 10 % of your goal, you get promoted to a yellow belt, etc, on up to Grand Master, which is 100% of your goal. It will make more sense once you see this in action. (I stole this idea from another website)
5. No prize at the end, unless MT administrators want to throw in a magnet or bumper-sticker? :uhyeah: Just the honor and glory of the rest of us admiring your achievements.

Either PM me or respond to this thread. I'd like at least 10 other participants to be part of the group, I'll post promotions once a week after everyone reports their lbs lost and goals. 

Why is this Martial Arts related? I can only assume if I were fitter, I could kick higher, spar longer, strike stronger, and feel better overall.

Peace,
Melissa


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 8, 2005)

Welll..I went on a sorta light-Atkins approach last December and dropped from abuot 210 to about 178 or so in about six months (mostly swithing to Splenda in my coffee..which I drink a lot of, and pretty sweet, and going with low-carb soda, but less bread and tortillas as well).  However, since then I've started TKD which has made me not as carb-concious, but also I've started doing exercise (pushups, situps, jump-rope, and general technique and form practice) so I'm actually gaining a little weight.  I have some pudginess around the middle I'd like to get rid of, but I'm getting more muscular in my arms, chest, and legs...so I don't think I'l be losing any more weight


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 8, 2005)

Melissa,

Sounds like a great motivator.  Count me in.  As today is Saturday, I'll give you my weight and goals tomorrow and report every Sunday.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Melissa, I lost my weight, I found one of them but there was a pair when I bought them at Target. hehe  Story of my life, weight on, weight off.  I got to get some off, but I don't know if I have twenty pounds to lose, doubt it.  Just lost about 12 before Thanksgiving and here I go again. But I will start it tomorrow as well!  TW


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 9, 2005)

216

Goal:  175

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Melissa426 (Jan 10, 2005)

[@@@@@@ ] White belt 0 - 9 %
Melissa, Steve

[@@@@@@] Yellow belt 10 - 19 %

[@@@@@@] Orange belt 20 - 29 %

[@@@@@@] Green belt 30 - 39 %

[@@@@@@] Blue belt 40 - 49 % 

[@@@@@@] Purple belt 50 - 59 %

[@@@@@@] Brown belt 60 - 69 %

[@@@@@@] Black belt 70 -79 %

[@@@@@@] Master Black Belt 80 - 89 % 

[@@@@@@] Senior Master 90 - 99 %

[@@@@@@] GRAND MASTER 100 % of goal



Steve, you will move up a rank every 4.1#
I am setting a goal of 45#, so I will move up every 4.5 lbs.

We have met the enemy and he is ours! I intend to destroy him with water bombs (6 - 8 glasses a day) and repetitiously pounding him into the pavement (walking/running a total of 2 hours per week).

Good Luck!
Melissa


----------



## rainbows (Jan 11, 2005)

Could really do with losing a bit myself... I'm 155 now and I want to get down to 135.


----------



## Melissa426 (Jan 12, 2005)

rainbows said:
			
		

> Could really do with losing a bit myself... I'm 155 now and I want to get down to 135.


I'll add you to the list for next week.
2 lbs for each belt!
I think last night at TKD I probably  killed 2 or 3 of "the enemy."  Our instructor decided he wanted to try to tire us out. OMG, did he ever.

Peace,
Melissa


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 17, 2005)

Melissa,

Sorry - I had limited internet service last night:

New weight as of yesterday:  212

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## BrandiJo (Jan 17, 2005)

hey id like to join too ...i weigh 157 and id like to get down to 125


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 23, 2005)

211...

Best,

Steve


----------



## Kempogeek (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi. Im Steve and a newbie on this site. I couldn't agree more about being more fit can result in higher kicks, harder strikes etc. I would like to take part in this challenge but it will have to wait until the Spring. I like to do alot of walking. But with this snowstorm that we had yesterday, I pretty much grounded. So if I can check back later in the year, I can give my current weight and start from there. Good luck to everyone and train safe. All the best, Steve


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 30, 2005)

211...

Best,

Steve


----------



## Melissa426 (Jan 31, 2005)

[@@@@@@ ] White belt 0 - 9 %
Melissa,  Rainbows, Brandi Jo
[@@@@@@] Yellow belt 10 - 19 %
Steve 
[@@@@@@] Orange belt 20 - 29 %

[@@@@@@] Green belt 30 - 39 %

[@@@@@@] Blue belt 40 - 49 % 

[@@@@@@] Purple belt 50 - 59 %

[@@@@@@] Brown belt 60 - 69 %

[@@@@@@] Black belt 70 -79 %

[@@@@@@] Master Black Belt 80 - 89 % 

[@@@@@@] Senior Master 90 - 99 %

[@@@@@@] GRAND MASTER 100 % of goal


artyon: Yeah for Steve, He's up a rank! We would love some pointers, tips, motivators, if you want to post them.
I lost my motivation to pound the pavement when it got extremely cold. Trying 
very hard to find it again. Soy burgers and salads are getting boring.
I still have 2 lbs to lose before I can go up a rank.

Kempogeek, whenever you are ready, jump on in . the more the merrier.

Peace,
Melissa


----------



## Sam (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm a bit late but I'd like to join.
I'm 143 and would like to weigh 120 eventually,

Sam


----------



## Melissa426 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome, Sam. :asian: 
You will advance in rank every 2.3#

Melissa


----------



## Sam (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think my scale is quite that accurate but lol!

okay, now I have a reason to not eat so much junk food!
(well, i had reasons before, but still)


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 14, 2005)

210...

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Knifehand (Feb 14, 2005)

230, i want to get down to 180... think i can do it?

Theres a lot of muscle under that fat... i want to see how ripped i really am...:ubercool:


----------



## Sam (Feb 15, 2005)

Knifehand said:
			
		

> 230, i want to get down to 180... think i can do it?
> 
> Theres a lot of muscle under that fat... i want to see how ripped i really am...:ubercool:


of course you can do it!
what a silly question!

I'm at 135 at the moment, by the way


----------



## Melissa426 (Feb 15, 2005)

[@@@@@@ ] White belt 0 - 9 %
Melissa, Rainbows, Brandi Jo, Knifehand
[@@@@@@] Yellow belt 10 - 19 %
Steve 
[@@@@@@] Orange belt 20 - 29 %

[@@@@@@] Green belt 30 - 39 %
Samantha 
[@@@@@@] Blue belt 40 - 49 % 

[@@@@@@] Purple belt 50 - 59 %

[@@@@@@] Brown belt 60 - 69 %

[@@@@@@] Black belt 70 -79 %

[@@@@@@] Master Black Belt 80 - 89 % 

[@@@@@@] Senior Master 90 - 99 %

[@@@@@@] GRAND MASTER 100 % of goal


Melissa Goal 45 so far 3
Samantha Goal 23 so far 8
Knifehand Goal 50
Steve goal 41 so far 6
BrandiJo goal 32 
Rainbows goal 20

artyon: Yeah for Samantha 8 # in about two weeks . How'd you do it? 


Peace,
Melissa


----------



## Sam (Feb 15, 2005)

edit: originally I made up an answer but I felt bad about lying to ya guys.

I just sort of... stopped eating

I know its not healthy I know I know....


----------



## dubljay (Feb 15, 2005)

Oi, I started out at 165 and now I'm up to 168.5  couldn't have anything to do with lifting weights and eating lots of protien.


----------



## Schtankybampo (Mar 2, 2005)

Don't wanna see this thread die! I actually do have a lot of experience with this. LOL. About two years ago I creaked the scale at 260. Now, I'm not a petite girl by any means, my frame comes from old Viking and Scotch stock, but that was a bit much. I joined Weight Watchers, and slimmed down to about 180, which seemed to be my holding point. That's about when I took up Martial Arts, and I noticed that as my muscles toned, the pounds increased, but the body slimmed. So please, please please don't get too focused on that scale number! While it's a good guide in the beginning, it's very decietful in the end, and can really depress you. Ladies, take your measurements. Use a tailor's tape and measure your arms, thighs, hips, waist, yes, even your bust. You may see that scale creep up, but you'll see those numbers go down. 

Samantha, don't stop eating. The reason I gained all of that weight in the first place was from not eating enough. I worked for a hotel, 24/7, and probably never had a square meal in five years. My biggest struggle has always been to take in enough calories to keep up with my activity. 

I have a personal trainer who has me on a system of supplements and a weight-training regimen. I'm happy to share that with anyone, or even post it here, though I would like to ask his permission before I do that. I feel better at 30+ than I ever did when I was in college! I eat healthy, whole foods, but nothing crazy. My diet is balanced. I train, lift, cardio, bike, etc etc etc, and I can stand here and tell you that it DOES work. I wish it were as easy to take it off as it was to put on, but it's not. Don't give up, any of you!


M


----------



## OULobo (Mar 7, 2005)

It's great to see people motivated about getting fit. I recently went from 190 to 155 in a little over a month (Dec. 26- Feb. 4). I did it in a not so beneficial way or healthy way, but it worked. They reason I wanted to post is that, now that I am here, I have found that I love to try and maintain my fitness. I have been able to stay under 160 by eating differently, changing my exercise regime and staying motivated. Everyday is rough, but if you keep up your will and use every trick to keep your resolve, you look back at the last day with pride. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Melissa426 (Mar 11, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> It's great to see people motivated about getting fit. I recently went from 190 to 155 in a little over a month (Dec. 26- Feb. 4). I did it in a not so beneficial way or healthy way, but it worked. They reason I wanted to post is that, now that I am here, I have found that I love to try and maintain my fitness. I have been able to stay under 160 by eating differently, changing my exercise regime and staying motivated. Everyday is rough, but if you keep up your will and use every trick to keep your resolve, you look back at the last day with pride. Good luck everyone.


Just out of curiousity, would you share how you accomplished this extreme weight loss?   If you don't mind my asking.

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## OULobo (Mar 11, 2005)

Melissa426 said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, would you share how you accomplished this extreme weight loss?   If you don't mind my asking.
> 
> Thanks,
> Melissa



I was in a very hard time in life and was experienceing a vast amount of grief. Some of if manifested in not eating, another part manifested in workouts to keep busy. The mixture of the two caused an extreme weight loss, like a crash diet with added loss from extreme workouts. I was able to maintain my health somehow and I am recovering from the problems. Now I watch a lot of what I eat and how much of it, and I am in better shape in terms of physical ability than I have been in years.


----------



## Melissa426 (Mar 12, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I was in a very hard time in life and was experienceing a vast amount of grief. Some of if manifested in not eating, another part manifested in workouts to keep busy. The mixture of the two caused an extreme weight loss, like a crash diet with added loss from extreme workouts. I was able to maintain my health somehow and I am recovering from the problems. Now I watch a lot of what I eat and how much of it, and I am in better shape in terms of physical ability than I have been in years.


Thanks for sharing that. You are right, it's not something I'd want to try.:asian: 
God bless, and I hope you can continue your journey to health and well-being.

Peace,
Melissa


----------



## AnimEdge (Apr 11, 2005)

um...Did this Die? Cuz i would like to join  though a month late


----------



## CKC (Apr 11, 2005)

Me too.


CK


----------



## lhommedieu (May 13, 2005)

208...

Best,

Steve


----------



## lhommedieu (May 16, 2005)

205...

Best,

Steve


----------



## terryl965 (May 16, 2005)

I'll join I'm 212 now and I need to be around 180 sign me up I'll start today already loss 18 lbs over the last 6 weeks.


----------

